# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  درخواست کد نرم افزاری که زمان response time را محاسبه کند

## بیتافرهی

سلام دوستان
من برای درس سیستم عامل احتیاج به برنامه ای دارم ،که وقتی چند تا Job بهش بدیم ، بتواند زمان response time ،و... را محاسبه کند.
اگه کسی سراغ داره لطفا لینکشو بده.

----------


## kernel

> سلام دوستان
> من برای درس سیستم عامل احتیاج به برنامه ای دارم ،که وقتی چند تا Job بهش بدیم ، بتواند زمان response time ،و... را محاسبه کند.
> اگه کسی سراغ داره لطفا لینکشو بده.


سلام دوست عزیز

نمی دونم چرا این سوالو اینجا مطرح کردی ؟ آخه اینجا مربوط به طراحی سیستم عامل و از اینجور حرفا نیست !

ولی اگه منظورت طراحی سیستم عامل های Embedded  هست من تو وبلاگم یه PDF در مورد طراحی سیستم عامل برای میکروهای AVR رو آپلود کردم البته به زبان Assembly

----------

